# Crime Against Foreigners In The Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

My wife and I feel safe living in the Philippines. Now we live in a house we built in a rural area, on a dead end road with no close neighbors. When we first moved to Iloilo City we lived in...

Read the story Here
{Facebook Post}


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

One of my favorite websites.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with many of the things posted on that read, the trouble makers, basically those that you allow in your home, maid is the #1 trouble maker, they'll take your babies, steal bring in robbers or worse. Philippine citizens don't let anyone in their homes including other family members, you sit outside in a patio area.

Drinking by yourself, real dangerous, had an Australian man get taken out that way in our municipality, didn't even make the news here..Lol. He got drunk didn't pay his bar bill and ran out took off on his motorcycle with another family member, it was dark he hit a stray water buffalo in the middle of the road (horn of the buffalo) barangay shows up in the traditional Batman styled tricycle and ran out of gas to the hospital only 5 miles away, he didn't make it. Found out later that the family member that was traveling with the expat on back of motorcycle emptied his wallet and he might have shared the contents, he also turns out to be the long time boyfriend of the expat's wife.

But the part I don't follow is that the poster claims most foreigners don't like walls? What, if you've lived here for years I find that hard to believe... they sure come in handy and secondary gates, people used to walk up and into our house, into our bedroom and we're in bed bugging us, that was the ultimate end game on the bad behavior in our area, steel gates slowly went up along with concrete and steel barred windows, enough is enough already.

Dogs do make a difference, make sure the dog is parked in front of your door or blocking the entrance into your home.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree, here if you want privacy and security, a wall and a gate are a must...preferably with a couple of dogs on the inside, not in a cage but with the ability to patrol the premises. It has been my personal experience that most of the people that would try to break in are more afraid of a dog than a gun or knife....


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

colemanlee said:


> .... It has been my personal experience that most of the people that would try to break in are more afraid of a dog than a gun or knife....



You might miss with a gun it could jam or you could run out of bullets, a knife is a little more scary than a gun but requires the person to get up close and personal to use it.

On the other hand, dogs at least good guard dogs, never misses, never stops until threat is neutralized and makes enough noise that the homeowner can summon assistance or take other action. 

You don’t even have to really train natural guard dogs that much. Just strong basic obedience training and lots of socialization with the family members. After that just let their natural instincts take over.

Had a German Shepard as a kid, followed me everywhere. Was once jumped by some kids from other school who did not see the dog behind me, before first punch was landed the dog had the ringleader of the gang on the ground, teeth bared and the most menacing growl you could imagine. The kid actually wet himself in fear.

The only training the dog had was we went to basic obedience school together (they train you not the dog) and for several years I was never without the dog. She would walk me to school, go home and then 5 minutes before school let out would want out and would run to school to meet me when I got out.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Perhaps there are other Military retirees here who remember the frequent security/home security briefings, what has happened to others briefings here.

Concerning Guard Dogs. Criminals would use a straw or a small tube to hollow out the center of hot dogs, fill them with rat poison and MSG, plug the ends then toss them over the wall or into open windows. Town patrol would often find the half eaten or never eaten hot dogs ate break ins. They advised if you have dogs, keep them inside the house at night or even in the bedroom with you. 

One of the most bizarre home burglaries I heard of here was how a friends house who was robbed. He said thieves used a Baygon pump insect sprayer with a tube attached on the end, stuck the tube in his bedroom window AC and pumped in some type of spray that knocked out him and his girlfriend. He said they woke up with severe headaches, valuables gone. 

In the 80's, someone stuck a long bamboo pole with a wire hook on the end and hooked the wife's purse off the table while we were asleep. Bamboo poles now are also being used to steal cell phones from houses. Thieves are placing rugby on the tip of the bamboo pole, sticking the pole through the window and snatching the phone.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bamboo poles for snatching*



pakawala said:


> Perhaps there are other Military retirees here who remember the frequent security/home security briefings, what has happened to others briefings here.
> 
> Concerning Guard Dogs. Criminals would use a straw or a small tube to hollow out the center of hot dogs, fill them with rat poison and MSG, plug the ends then toss them over the wall or into open windows. Town patrol would often find the half eaten or never eaten hot dogs ate break ins. They advised if you have dogs, keep them inside the house at night or even in the bedroom with you.
> 
> ...


Great point, we locked ourselves out of the house once and I was amazed at how easily the in-laws could open it up for us, seconds, using bamboo poles with wires on the end, snatching keys or what ever, one in-law had a bucket full of different keys, apparently the locks sold may only have 4-5 variations or combinations so easy to find the same key to unlock your door.

If you've ever watched how in-laws or citizens catch animals were not that much different they know our weakness's and have the skills and several others in on the hunt.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Many question the local's intelligence, I consider many cunning geniuses lol

Might not be too book smart but have great street smarts that make up for it.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

In my opinion, I think that jealousy is a factor in a lot of crimes committed against foreigners, and I think that it is important not to draw too much attention to yourself. Don't drive a car that stands out, make sure that your house isn't too ornate, and avoid bragging or discussing your finances with locals. Also, back in the 1980s & 90s, I used to feel safe walking around in Cebu City, and Mandaue. Not so much anymore, and it's important to recognize when your surroundings have changed. (There are a lot more drug addicts and mentally ill people.)


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Security is important ANY WHERE you live. This article is in my opinion crying wolf. You pick up a city newspaper and will see attacks / break-ins are everywhere. Now that Obama has allowed 5 million amnesty lets check the stats in a few months. Now I agree you must be vigilant. I live in a so called secure estate, I have an outside dog and 3 inside dogs. I have CCTV. All this is not a prevention as NOTHING will prevent a culprit from conducting a crime. All this is, is a deterrent in hopes of making them think twice. I spent 20 years in the military and 15 years training soldiers how to build and protect a Forward Operating Base (FOB). Look at Iraq and Afghan does all the weaponry and precaution stop them from attacking NO. Its the same for culprits. By no means am I saying don't take precautions but don't live your life in a cocoon. Then you consider what about when you leave your home? How vulnerable are you then?. So according to this article don't hire a maid or driver, don't allow your GF or wife's family access to your home. Don't hire anyone to do work on your home. Don't allow deliveries to your home Pizza Jollie Bees KFC etc. It's bad enough we have the government forcing us to live a certain life style much less unsavory people.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Security is important ANY WHERE you live. This article is in my opinion crying wolf. You pick up a city newspaper and will see attacks / break-ins are everywhere. Now that Obama has allowed 5 million amnesty lets check the stats in a few months. Now I agree you must be vigilant. I live in a so called secure estate, I have an outside dog and 3 inside dogs. I have CCTV. All this is not a prevention as NOTHING will prevent a culprit from conducting a crime. All this is, is a deterrent in hopes of making them think twice. I spent 20 years in the military and 15 years training soldiers how to build and protect a Forward Operating Base (FOB). Look at Iraq and Afghan does all the weaponry and precaution stop them from attacking NO. Its the same for culprits. By no means am I saying don't take precautions but don't live your life in a cocoon. Then you consider what about when you leave your home? How vulnerable are you then?. So according to this article don't hire a maid or driver, don't allow your GF or wife's family access to your home. Don't hire anyone to do work on your home. Don't allow deliveries to your home Pizza Jollie Bees KFC etc. It's bad enough we have the government forcing us to live a certain life style much less unsavory people.


I agree with your point of view here. At the same time, I understand the article (I did not write it) to be more of a heads-up for those who are making the move here.

What I see are what would be considered as normal, smart, people moving here from many different countries. Then once here, for some reason many act and live as if this is a country filled with simple minded island natives and proceed to throw safety and caution to the wind. In doing so, many have nasty experiences while there are others that end up paying the ultimate price for ignoring safety and related precautions..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I agree with your point of view here. At the same time, I understand the article (I did not write it) to be more of a heads-up for those who are making the move here.
> 
> What I see are what would be considered as normal, smart, people moving here from many different countries. Then once here, for some reason many act and live as if this is a country filled with simple minded island natives and proceed to throw safety and caution to the wind. In doing so, many have nasty experiences while there are others that end up paying the ultimate price for ignoring safety and related precautions..


Absolutely right I would hope that folks just don't up an move anywhere in the world without a little due diligence. In that case would this be best suited in the Mubuhay Corner?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Let’s put some numbers to this discussion.

According to this news article Global homicide: murder rates around the world | News | The Guardian with the data listed here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AonYZs4MzlZbdEFKenJZdUd4WE9HYlVfSE8yc19QclE#gid=0

The homicide rate in the Philippines is 21 per 100,000 population. That is roughly the range that many African countries fall into. It is only slightly more than Puerto Rica (18.9) and much less than Jamaica ( 33.7) or Russia (29.7) It is about 3 times the US (5.9) rate.

Yes this is bad however there is no data about the rate against foreigners. Murders tend to fall mainly into two categories. Criminals killing criminals or family members killing family members. These sorts of crimes are easy to avoid, simply exercise some precautions about where and when you go and you will not be collateral damage in criminal killings. The issue of family members here can be a little more tricky, you simply do not have the ability to fully access all family members as you would have at home and more of the extended family (and hence unknown persons) are involved in people’s lives than exists at home.

There are lots of news articles about high murder rates of foreigners here. Most of these have almost a total absence of facts behind them. It is easy to say crime is rampant, gets politicians elected and sells security hardware and services and sells newspapers. Many of the claims are simply too self-serving on their face to be considered seriously. 

In Canada right now we have a Conservative government scaring the population by claiming crime is high and that only the Conservatives can protect the people, never mind that the statistics are that crime is falling. In Afghanistan it was common that the local government people would tell us how many guards we needed. If we were much less than this number we would get attacked (harassment fire, nothing serious) as soon as we hired the recommended number the attacks stopped. It was amazing how well the local people of influence could predict to the man how many guards were needed to prevent attacks. It worked no matter how many of the local guards actually showed up for work as long as they were paid we were OK.

Until and unless I see some hard data that foreigners are significantly more likely to be killed or become victims of violent crime here than in other retirement places, I’ll just take normal precautions, avoid dark alleys, not go out of my way to create enemies, lock doors secure valuables, not flash lots of cash etc.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

That data is 2004 10 years old further research would provide different data


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Absolutely right I would hope that folks just don't up an move anywhere in the world without a little due diligence. In that case would this be best suited in the Mubuhay Corner?


For now, will leave the thread here as it is of importance and is directly Philippine related ..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

try reading these http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...CEKLbE2T2zS1bf_mQ&sig2=RX8Q8mIYmNyeCWFhdBwFqQ


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> That data is 2004 10 years old further research would provide different data


And many murders don't get "counted" due to X or Y reason until they are statistically dead (a new term in Philippines ... )

Like the killing of a foreigner in Baguio last year never saw the news because of God Only Knows what reason. I know the fellow can't be more dead than dead and his wife refused to file charges


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Personal safety vs peace of mind*

I was reading a thread here yesterday (that of course I cant find any more) where I believe jon1 said something to the effect of:

let the family know that if you die, the money stops

I've always thought this excellent advice, but how do you balance that with wanting your Filipina wife to know that if something should happen to you, she and your kids will be taken care of with an insurance policy you've purchased.

One one hand I dont want anyone to know about any insurance I've bought to take care of my wife and kids should I die, but my wife can be a little overprotective because she thinks that if something should happen to me, she and the kids are hosed.

Anyone have any thoughts on this or things that have worked for them?

Thanks!


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> I was reading a thread here yesterday (that of course I cant find any more) where I believe jon1 said something to the effect of:
> 
> let the family know that if you die, the money stops
> 
> ...


 you never said why you don't: want your wife to know about the insurance.
but make sure she gets it in installments,cause if she is any thing like my partner a lump sum would be all gone in a month.
and of course if any thing mysterious was to happen to you then the insurance dies with


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> I was reading a thread here yesterday (that of course I cant find any more) where I believe jon1 said something to the effect of:
> 
> let the family know that if you die, the money stops
> 
> ...


My first thought is why marry the person in the first place if you would feel threatened to tell but maybe this is more to keep others from knowing?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Like the killing of a foreigner in Baguio last year never saw the news because of God Only Knows what reason. I know the fellow can't be more dead than dead and his wife refused to file charges


Well that's suspicious....


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My first thought is why marry the person in the first place if you would feel threatened to tell but maybe this is more to keep others from knowing?


You are correct; I trust my wife but I would rather nobody in her family knows about any insurance that I may have that covers myself.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> You are correct; I trust my wife but I would rather nobody in her family knows about any insurance that I may have that covers myself.


I think that it would be a rare Filipina that would not tell her family about that.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Philippine citizens don't let anyone in their homes including other family members, you sit outside in a patio area.


This statement is more false than any other I've ever read. 

I've been all over Philippines, the problem is that they let TOO MANY in their home. It is not odd to see the entire barangay outside your house sharing your television through open windows. 

It is very common for Filipinos to walk right up to someone's window and look in. 

Which is how westerners get caught unexpectingly by intruders or robbers. Complacency to the common environment is number one way to become a victim.

My wife is still laughing at the statment Filipinos don't let anyone in their home. Maybe in quezon city.... but outside of Cebu and Manila I've seen that the opposite is true; they are naively welcoming.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

They live off chismiss that's for sure.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

SublationUSAF said:


> This statement is more false than any other I've ever read.
> 
> I've been all over Philippines, the problem is that they let TOO MANY in their home. It is not odd to see the entire barangay outside your house sharing your television through open windows.
> 
> ...


Family might not have counted in that original statement....


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> I think that it would be a rare Filipina that would not tell her family about that.


Im not sure how rare, my wife is a lot more secretive than I am, she always tells me its none of their business what we do or how much we make...she also knows that there is a sizable insurance policy when I die...
I would not marry someone I did not trust completely...guess thats why it took me a while to find the right one....
I do agree, until you find that one, keep all money matters very close to the vest.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> SublationUSAF said:
> 
> 
> > This statement is more false than any other I've ever read.
> ...



Even non family the practice is common to allow others in and around the home. I was always uneasy about looking in someone's window , because an American would NEVER look in a house's window unless they were up to no good.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

My wife told me, when she was a kid and they could not afford a tv, it was common to watch through the neighbors window. In our store, we put a small tv so it faces outside and all the kids and some of the adults watch it from the street...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> My wife told me, when she was a kid and they could not afford a tv, it was common to watch through the neighbors window. In our store, we put a small tv so it faces outside and all the kids and some of the adults watch it from the street...


Hopefully that turned into some sales.....haha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Province is full of dirt poor people*



SublationUSAF said:


> This statement is more false than any other I've ever read.
> 
> I've been all over Philippines, the problem is that they let TOO MANY in their home. It is not odd to see the entire barangay outside your house sharing your television through open windows.
> 
> ...


I don't blame the wife for laughing, I sometimes laugh at the in-law and visitor antics  and at first it's funny but having to buy items over and over again for decades it takes it's toll on the pension.

Provincial living is a wake up call and a different living from the city area's (apartment/condo's/gated community). If a family is dirt poor, in the province (most are) their gonna allow anyone into their homes because basically the visitors are gonna help pay for things but those that live here and with some wealth and stocked goods will have various outside patio area's for talking, drinking, short events.

If for some reason the family does come into the home (works as maids, or a short visit from the city) they will come into the home but many of the pilfer-able items are locked up in another room, fridge with lock on it, not at my home but I've seen this.

It's no joke in my area, you allow guests, in-laws to come into your home, once again I want to reiterate (the province has so many dirt poor people), you'll lose light bulbs, coffee, cream, sugar, rice, oil, soap, detergent, I could go on, they all tuck away plastic bags in their pockets, it's not enough you share your food and drink with them they'll steal, pick your bones dry and smile as they leave. 

I naïvely for decades allowed family, unaccompanied visitors to come into the home and everybody sings cumbia but that doesn't work very well for a guy on a pension, finally got my wife on board when I pointed out how badly we were getting taken advantage of, a good chunk of our change was buying things again needlessly it can add up. When we are invited to an event everybody is outside the home on the side of the house in a shaded or patio area, not in the house and it also usually turns out we have to buy food and drink, I've learned to accept as it is and try to work with it by doing what everybody does here, sit out in the patio area's when guests arrive. :juggle:


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

yea till Yolanda leveled the place, it was about 40 feet from the shore line


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't blame the wife for laughing, I sometimes laugh at the in-law and visitor antics  and at first it's funny but having to buy items over and over again for decades it takes it's toll on the pension.
> 
> Provincial living is a wake up call and a different living from the city area's (apartment/condo's/gated community). If a family is dirt poor, in the province (most are) their gonna allow anyone into their homes because basically the visitors are gonna help pay for things but those that live here and with some wealth and stocked goods will have various outside patio area's for talking, drinking, short events.
> 
> ...


They carry that mentality elsewhere....in Japan I'd be sitting in my apartment and they'd walk in, always swore I was going to start being nude in the house to surprise them. Still don't have a full set of Corelleware because of that haha.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> My wife told me, when she was a kid and they could not afford a tv, it was common to watch through the neighbors window. In our store, we put a small tv so it faces outside and all the kids and some of the adults watch it from the street...


As a general rule we do not allow people inside the house that we don't know. We do however have the Brgy Police, PNP, and Philippine Army patrols that will stop by our place maybe twice a week. Usually at 2:00 or 3:00am while on night patrol. They knock on the gate or text us and we get up and have a house full. We've done this for years as we have served on the PNP here ourselves. Loads of fun and my wife cooks hot soup or something good for snacks. One thing is for sure, we have a great police force and army detachment here and NO ONE tries to get in our house. Hahaha.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> As a general rule we do not allow people inside the house that we don't know. We do however have the Brgy Police, PNP, and Philippine Army patrols that will stop by our place maybe twice a week. Usually at 2:00 or 3:00am while on night patrol. They knock on the gate or text us and we get up and have a house full. We've done this for years as we have served on the PNP here ourselves. Loads of fun and my wife cooks hot soup or something good for snacks. One thing is for sure, we have a great police force and army detachment here and NO ONE tries to get in our house. Hahaha.



Thats exactly what we do here, It pays to know the local people, have a hard time trying to explain that to most expats...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cousin next door is Barangay Supervisor*



Jet Lag said:


> As a general rule we do not allow people inside the house that we don't know. We do however have the Brgy Police, PNP, and Philippine Army patrols that will stop by our place maybe twice a week. Usually at 2:00 or 3:00am while on night patrol. They knock on the gate or text us and we get up and have a house full. We've done this for years as we have served on the PNP here ourselves. Loads of fun and my wife cooks hot soup or something good for snacks. One thing is for sure, we have a great police force and army detachment here and NO ONE tries to get in our house. Hahaha.



Good idea, our inlaw-cousin is a barangay supervisor forgot his actual title but we invite him all the time and he's fun to talk with also, he has many barangay stories and we keep up to date on chismis. :eyebrows:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> Thats exactly what we do here, It pays to know the local people, have a hard time trying to explain that to most expats...


Very true, only thing to use caution with is when new PNP officers transfer in. In our location we're lucky as the "bad eggs" are quickly transferred out.
Both my wife and I have served 7yrs on Brgy Police and 6yrs on PNP/PDEA anti-drug units. There is no salary but spending days at the local govt/mayors offices and PNP training seminars at Camp Crame, Manila great experience as well as fun.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Well that's suspicious....


Not at all

A normal day in Philippines

As I said in another post, Crimes don't get investigated until a family member files charges and presses for investigation

And until something happens from the family, the crime is sort of never happened.

And enough slashing/stabbing etc get 'settled' 

I was in a far off island, and the island boasts nearly zero crimes.

And when I was in the hospital I saw more than a dozen stabbing victims, road rages and all, but none were recorded as the victims refused to press charges

You are welcome, in believing the official statistics !!


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

first, thank you for this thread. I Live in Calif. USA, with my Pinay GF. She wants to return to her home in Davao (she owns house) in 3 years and i come along of course. We will spend two weeks there this June. I have medical issues which are not discernible to casual observer and health care is part of my evaluation. As important as that is, I seem to be leaning toward personal safety and the overall crime I read about. Her house is in So Davao, and she has property on one of the Islands SE of Davao. Scale of 1 to 10 how much is safety a consideration? I notice strict gun laws related to foreigners. THanks in advance


----------

